# CC today



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Met up with Anglerette from here and fished CC today. Caught 9 largemouth total with maybe 4 keepers. I also caught a nice saugeye on Yum Money craw along with this toothy critter.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

makes me want to get a little slimy great catch


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

that fish has a nice smile  congrats

nice meeting ya yesterday!


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Everybody dream's of catching one of those including me . Comgratulation's


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

Just call me good luck.....


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Must b biten friend of mine got a 50" musky friday evening at Ceasars it was a hog


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Nitro Boy, it sounds like you had a great day. I was in the blue bass boat fishing around the corner form you two. I caught 6 keeper eyes before you got to your spot, Only got 1 more after that. I heard you guys laughing and having a great time. I was off the lake by noon, "honey do list" waiting on me. Lol
Jig Head


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bluebuster, any pics?, Id love to see another 50" from CC!!
Salmonid


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah in the same cove I had another 40 plus incher rise right by the boat. You were definitely a lucky charm Tiff. Still not sure how I managed to land that fish by hand. Any of my other rods wouldve had no chance getting that one in.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

jig head said:


> Nitro Boy, it sounds like you had a great day. I was in the blue bass boat fishing around the corner form you two. I caught 6 keeper eyes before you got to your spot, Only got 1 more after that. I heard you guys laughing and having a great time. I was off the lake by noon, "honey do list" waiting on me. Lol
> Jig Head


We had a good old time yesterday. Great to be able to get on the lake finally. Wish we would get some moderate weather so the temps would stay right where they are.


----------



## jwoods (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

It sounds like love is in the air..


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Nice Catch Nitro Boy.

Holy Cow, Jwoods - Great Catch.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are any of these musky coming on topwater or close to surface, or mainly trolling and/or cranks (10'+ deep, etc) 


???


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> It sounds like love is in the air..




I'll buy dinner for anybody that can put me within flysight of a musky. 


I'm on it.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I was in 4-5 feet of water max with the one I caught and the other that rose at the boat. I was bass fishing with a texas rigged craw when I set the hook all hell broke loose.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nitro_boy said:


> I was in 4-5 feet of water max with the one I caught and the other that rose at the boat. I was bass fishing with a texas rigged craw when I set the hook all hell broke loose.



That's what I like to hear. I'm tying up some 15" long flies now.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

I should have checked here first instead of replying on facebook! Again, nice fish sir!


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Better lucky than good I guess.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Luck's all you need.

(edit: Or as my father used to say, I'd rather be lucky than good any day. )


----------



## J Carver (May 24, 2011)

the 50inch musky blue buster 6912 is talking about is the pic listed under JWoods.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Carver it is D. James and Jay cousin. Nice musky!! Jay called me after you caught that and was telling me about it! That thing is huge!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here, I'll make the pic bigger for you. That fish is huge!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here are some photos of that same fish when I caught it on 4/7/2011 I will post some pics of the tail of both fish check out the spots on the tails as both have the half moon with two stars at the upper point of the half moon and it also looks like a smiley face with an offset mouth. would like to know if the fish was released or kept (I hope released.) If I had of kept it this guy would have never caught it. If released someone else might get a chance. Although I would not blame him if he kept it. Great fish!!! When I caught it it had not spawned and was 50" long and had a girth of over 27 inches and on a weight calculator it's weight was over 45 lbs

I'm sure it's the same fish. The spots on a fish are just like a zebra's stripes, no two are the same. Just shows that catch and release works

Here are the photos of when I caught it and also the tail pics.......

His tail

 

My tail pics




Pics of the fish on 4/7/11


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job on your catches!! That's a nice 50, congrats. Please don't forget to register these fish on the DNR's Muskie Angler's Log. http://www.ohiodnr.com/muskielog/welcome.aspx


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

So the next question is, how many times can the same huge musky be caught & released before it croaks?


----------



## DaveWW00 (May 31, 2010)

was the fish caught in the same area both times? I wonder how much they travel around the lake. second time it looks like it was at the bridge- was it in that same general area the first time?


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

This fish was released and was not kept.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

DaveWW00 said:


> was the fish caught in the same area both times? I wonder how much they travel around the lake. second time it looks like it was at the bridge- was it in that same general area the first time?


It was along way from the bridge 1/2 to 3/4 mile when I caught it, and yes they do travel long distances and change locations throughout the year and have a large home range.

fallen513 So the next question is, how many times can the same huge musky be caught & released before it croaks?

As long as they are handled correctly they can be caught numerous times. The DNR biologists say they live 10-12 years in Ohio waters and this fish has to be 8-10 or more years old.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My new goal, catch _that _musky.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

We'll call him Larry.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

my boyfriend caught another one at cc alittle larger then nitros the very next day.....the water looks like choco milk but they are biting!!!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> It was along way from the bridge 1/2 to 3/4 mile when I caught it, and yes they do travel long distances and change locations throughout the year and have a large home range.
> 
> fallen513 So the next question is, how many times can the same huge musky be caught & released before it croaks?
> 
> As long as they are handled correctly they can be caught numerous times. The DNR biologists say they live 10-12 years in Ohio waters and this fish has to be 8-10 or more years old.


The ky state record muskie was projected at 20 years old. I thought the muskie life span was 15 to 20.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> The ky state record muskie was projected at 20 years old. I thought the muskie life span was 15 to 20.


I have an article that was in the Infisherman written by Ohio fisheries biologist Elmer Heyob that says the average lifespan of a musky in Ohio is 10 to 12 years. Do some live longer I hope so because a fish never stops growing till it dies


----------



## J Carver (May 24, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> It was along way from the bridge 1/2 to 3/4 mile when I caught it, and yes they do travel long distances and change locations throughout the year and have a large home range.
> 
> fallen513 So the next question is, how many times can the same huge musky be caught & released before it croaks?
> 
> As long as they are handled correctly they can be caught numerous times. The DNR biologists say they live 10-12 years in Ohio waters and this fish has to be 8-10 or more years old.


 mason52 this is J Carver the guy in the pic with the musky , this fish is a brute as you already know.I agree this is the same fish. I have an 8 x 10 pic of her on the mantle,and spent some time last night compairing your pic on the computer and my pic and came to the same conclusion."same fish" thanks for posting the comparison pics that makes it a little easier , and yes as was already posted by my my friend this fish was released in good condition. with some help from my friends the Woods boys .


----------



## J Carver (May 24, 2011)

thanks D . from carv


----------



## J Carver (May 24, 2011)

dk00 said:


> Hey Carver it is D. James and Jay cousin. Nice musky!! Jay called me after you caught that and was telling me about it! That thing is huge!


 Thanks D. from :carver


----------

